# Overzeaulous or Just Crazy?



## Kutie85 (Oct 5, 2009)

Today was a very uncomfortable service for me. We had a guest pastor and he preached on Matthew chapter 4:1 and the topic was about God putting you in the wilderness to get you to the next level.  My sister and I got there five minutes before service started so we had to sit in the back. First off there was a woman who was saying thank you and hallelujah very LOUDLY behind me and that's when my headache started. So basically the choir is singing loudly and people are praising really loudly behind me. 

Then a lady taps me and this old lady tells me I love you who I have only met once in church when I had to sit by her, I don't know her personally at all and I'm kind of thinking wtf.. so I just said thank you. Then the girl behind me gets the Holy Ghost and is literally screaming in my ear and swinging her head about to nearly hit me. My head is now pounding and they were in the middle of praising and dancing for a really long time. So finally I get up to go to the bathroom so I can get a few minutes of quiet so I can get through the rest of service. 

So the old lady from earlier is standing in the corner praising. I walked past her and my head is killing me and she grabs me and says I can't let you leave, you have to hear this and I'm trying get my hand a loose and she has a really tight grip on me like I cannot get free and she like it's the devil and then she laid her hands on my head and was praying and telling God not to let any obstacles harm me and to block the devil. I'm PISSED, and I have never been mad at church in my whole life, I've been going to this church since I was two. 

Finally when they stopped praising she let go and was like I could back to my seat. In hindsight I could have shouted for my sister to come and help me or tried to get an usher but they couldn't see me. I was just in shock and I'm a nice person and I've always been taught to respect my elders and my mind just wasn't thinking quickly enough of what to do to get her away from me. I feel extremely uncomfortable and not really safe anymore about going to church. It's usually the last place where I need to be on guard. My pastor constantly has you hugging and talking to you neighbor. I'm just kind of afraid at this point. I don't feel that the spirit should have someone trying to block me from going to the bathroom. I'm just upset about this whole thing.  Idk


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 5, 2009)

If I were you I would contact the Pastor of the church and express your sentiments to him.

You should feel safe and at peace going to church. Please don't allow others to run you away if your spirit is being fed at that church. 

Also, the clergy of the church needs to know when people are out of order so those individuals could be dealt with. 

Wish you best.


----------



## newbiemom (Oct 5, 2009)

If you like attending that church don't leave. However, I would speak to the woman who grabbed me. In a nice way thank her for her concern and prayer for you but inform her that her urgency alarmed you and though you appreciate it would prefer it not happen again.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 5, 2009)

i vote crazy... and people actin like that at my church risk getting escorted out by the usher. *poof* just like threads


----------



## ladykaya (Oct 5, 2009)

A lady slapped (more like a pat, but a slap none-the-less) me on my face for not smiling during service. I was heated, but she was elderly and I let it go. But at the same time I felt like I should have said something. I don't attend that church often (only on my husband and I, anniversary), but I understand your concern. Newbie mom is right in speaking with the woman. She has a strong faith and she may not always know how to use it. I'm sure if she knew about your head hurting she would have not did what she did.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutie85 said:


> Today was a very uncomfortable service for me. We had a guest pastor and he preached on Matthew chapter 4:1 and the topic was about God putting you in the wilderness to get you to the next level. My sister and I got there five minutes before service started so we had to sit in the back. First off there was a woman who was saying thank you and hallelujah very LOUDLY behind me and that's when my headache started. So basically the choir is singing loudly and people are praising really loudly behind me.
> 
> Then a lady taps me and this old lady tells me I love you who I have only met once in church when I had to sit by her, I don't know her personally at all and I'm kind of thinking wtf.. so I just said thank you. Then the girl behind me gets the Holy Ghost and is literally screaming in my ear and swinging her head about to nearly hit me. My head is now pounding and they were in the middle of praising and dancing for a really long time. So finally I get up to go to the bathroom so I can get a few minutes of quiet so I can get through the rest of service.
> 
> ...


 
    It gets better.  

I've been through situations like this and I also became quite annoyed because I don't like it when folks 'man handle me'; neither do I like the loud 'cheers' in my ears.    And in Church I have to be 'nice'.   

I agree with the posters who shared to inform your Pastor about this.  He needs to know about it and to address it to the congregation.   However, this may also stir up the fire in these folks all the more to act even more over zealous.   

Babygirl, whether it's in Church or at a concert, or a movie, or on a train, an airplane, or even at the Mall, there is always going to be a 'character' who over extends their emotions or behaviour and it annoys us.   

Pastors are fully aware of this, hence this is why they have personal 'Honour Guards', the Ushers have enough on their hands, especially in large Churches.    

In Church it's harder to deal with them, because our measure of patience is being tried.    Yet you do have a powerful  'weapon' and it works.   

1.  First of all, *'acknowledge' *that Church is not 'Heaven'.  It simply isn't.  If it were, there'd be no disturbances of any kind.   

2.  Then you have to *Accept* that there will be many 'spirts' in Church; for they are everywhere and they love to distract the presence of God from flowing freely in any Worship service.   (Mark 4 explains this).  

3.  Prepare yourself for Worship prior to entering into the House of the Lord.   (Ephesians 6 tells us to prepare by putting on the whole Amour of God; but also Jesus set the example of going alone to pray and it was always before a major Ministry of His taking place).   

4.  If you go to Church on Sunday, then Sunday night after this service you have to begin your preparation for the following Sunday's service .  We need to understand that this walk of ours, requires daily and moment to moment intecession of every moment of everyday.   

It means being in communication with God consistantly no matter what we are doing.   It becomes 'First Nature'.    I'm in communication with Him right now, even though I'm typing this post.   When I'm shopping, watching TV, listening or dancing to music and even when I am sleeping, my Spirit is always in communication with the Lord.     

Anyone can do this, as we are commanded to.    Jesus is our perfect example, for He was always communicating with God no matter where He was or what He was doing. 

These spirits will then, no longer have an effect upon you.   They'll still be there, but you won't.   You'll be in the presence of God where nothing and no one can touch you, no matter what they do or say.   Their distractions will be null and void.     

Some may say, you are tuning them out...but the answer to this is no.   

However, God is.  His presence is around you and keeping the enemy from having any effect upon you no matter what they do.  (Psalm 91 "Though a thousand may fall by your side, ten thousand by your right hand, it *will not come nigh thee*).     Key words:  _"...it will not come nigh thee. " _

God puts a shield round about us and when we are in constant communication, 'awareness' of His presence within us, nothing and no one can get in to harm us nor distract us.   These people will back off because they see your shield and you are no longer an easy mark for them to 'man handle.'    

Also, we have to be there before the people arrive and intercede in the Sanctuary and upon the Altar of God.   In our Church, we have a group of Intercessors who come in early before some folks have even gotten out of bed; and we knee before the Altar and pray.    

We pray for the perfect will of God to take place in that day's services.   We pray for the needs of the people and for God's Spirit to be free to flow and to have God's way, not man's way.     We pray over every seat and row and aisle for the manisfestation of the Holy Spirit to touch the hearts of those who need to be touched and have come to God's House seeking help and answers and that they will not leave with these needs unmet.   

Church is far more than just 'going'.   It's far more than just saying we were there and heard a good message.  It's far more than sitting and allowing ourselves to become annoyed with the actions/behaviours of those who get out of hand.   

When I've become annoyed, God was calling me to do something about it.   God was 'tapping' me on my shoulder to join forces in prayer and intercession to take care of His House so that these spirits of distractions and oppostion could no longer have their way.   

Autumn Hugs and Blessings ... :Rose:


----------



## Renovating (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, OP. I was wondering the same thing. It seems everyone at church shouts, but me. I praise and worship, but I'm just not a shouter. I want to know if there are any scriptures that imply that shouting praises is more pleasing in God's eyes. I've tried shouting before when the pastor says shout this or shout that, but it doesn't feel genuine. 

I don't neccessarily think they are crazy, because I know the Spirit touches us all in different ways. I probably would have found another seat when I came back from the restroom. 

I don't really see how notifying the pastor can help in this situation, because the people that you felt were overzealous would likely say that they can't help the way the Holy Spirit moves in their defense.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 5, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> I don't really see how notifying the pastor can help in this situation, because the people that you felt were overzealous would likely say that they can't help the way the Holy Spirit moves in their defense.


 
Each church is different. At my church the type of behavior that the OP described is unacceptable. We are encouraged to notify the Pastor or the clergy if someone is being "man-handled" knocked over the head, being held hostage, or uncomfortable for whatever reason.

The Pastor would address this concern to the congregation and let everyone know that this type of behavior would not be tolerated. And the ushers would be more aware and coached on how to handle a situation if this occurs in the near future.


----------



## Renovating (Oct 5, 2009)

^^^ Oh, okay. I understand and your post make me wonder where the ushers were when this happened.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 5, 2009)

I think that the lady in OP's case was crazy for touching her... thats just too much, i don't think that the spirit told her to do that...

frankly I don't think the spirit tells anyone to get to a certain point in church... i think thats them doing that...


----------



## Renovating (Oct 5, 2009)

^^^^ I don't think so either, but more than likely she would say it was. I couldn't prove it one way or the other.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Thanks for posting this, OP. I was wondering the same thing. It seems everyone at church shouts, but me. I praise and worship, but I'm just not a shouter. I want to know if there are any scriptures that imply that shouting praises is more pleasing in God's eyes. I've tried shouting before when the pastor says shout this or shout that, but it doesn't feel genuine.
> 
> I don't neccessarily think they are crazy, because I know the Spirit touches us all in different ways.
> 
> ...


 
@ the bolded, I agree with this.    Although for the sake of covering all bases, I would still advise my Pastor of the incident.    As you shared, I would have changed my seat as well.   And many folks like this will get into denial and claim it was the 'Spirit' as their defense.  

Shouting and giving God praise is definitely scriptual and it was also a command or an instruction from God for His people to 'Shout'; the shouts were either as a Praise unto Him or they were shouts which lead them unto victory.   

One of the greatest shouts ever noted in Biblical history is the 'shout' the felled the Walls of Jericho (in Joshua 6), flat to the ground. 

Joshua 6:5, 10, 16, 20

5 And it shall come to pass, that when they make a long blast with the ram's horn, and when ye hear the sound of the trumpet, *all the people shall shout with a great shout; and the wall of the city shall fall down flat,* and the people shall ascend up every man straight before him. 
10 And Joshua had commanded the people, saying, Ye shall not shout nor make any noise with your voice, neither shall any word proceed out of your mouth, *until the day I bid you shout; then shall ye* *shout*. 

16 And it came to pass at the seventh time, when the priests blew with the trumpets, *Joshua said unto the people, shout; for the LORD hath given you the city*
. 
20 So the people shouted when the priests blew with the trumpets: and it came to pass, when the people heard the sound of the trumpet, and the people shouted with a great *shout, that the wall fell down flat, so that the people went up into the city, every man straight before him, and they took the city. 
*
*The book of Psalms is filled with the shouts of praise unto the Lord:*

PSALM  5:11 

But let all those that put their trust in thee rejoice: let them ever *shout* for joy, because thou defendest them: let them also that love thy name be joyful in thee. 

PSALM 32:11 

Be glad in the LORD, and rejoice, ye righteous: and *shout for joy, all ye that are upright in heart. 
*
PSALM 35:27 

27 *Let them shout for joy, and be glad, that favour my righteous cause:* yea, let them say continually, Let the LORD be magnified, which hath pleasure in the prosperity of his servant. 

PSALM 47:1 and 5 

1 O clap your hands, all ye people; *shout unto God with the voice of triumph. 
*
5 *God is gone up with a shout,* the LORD with the sound of a trumpet. 

*PSALM 65:13  Even the Lands and the Valleys shout unto the Lord.*

The pastures are clothed with flocks; the valleys also are covered over with corn; *they shout for joy, they also sing*. 

PSALM 132:9 and 16  (It is requested  by God to 'allow' the saints to shout) 

9 Let thy priests be clothed with righteousness; *and let thy saints shout for joy. 
*
16 I will also clothe her priests with salvation: *and her saints shall shout aloud for joy. 
*
ISAIAH 12:6 (I love this one, "...for great is the Holy One of Isreal in the midst of thee..." )

*Cry out and SHOUT, thou inhabitant of Zion: for great is the Holy One of Israel in the midst of thee. 
*
ISAIAH 42:11 

Let the wilderness and the cities thereof lift up their voice, the villages that Kedar doth inhabit: *let the inhabitants of the rock sing, let them shout from the top of the mountains. 
*
ISAIAH 44:23

*Sing, O ye heavens; for the LORD hath done it: shout, ye lower parts of the earth: break forth into singing, ye mountains, O forest, and every tree therein: for the LORD hath redeemed Jacob, and glorified himself in Israel. 
*
JEREMIAH 31:7 - Here God commands it.  

*For thus saith the LORD; Sing with gladness for Jacob, and shout among the chief of the nations: *publish ye, praise ye, and say, O LORD, save thy people, the remnant of Israel. 

There are many, many scriptures which validate shouting unto the Lord, but it does not validate man-handling a person or screaming in one's ear.   That's 'flesh', not God.   There's such a thing called 'respect' of one's person and their space.  The Holy Spirit is a gentleman and He has NEVER forced Himself upon anyone.   

He's lights upon a person as a gentle dove, not a pounding gorilla or gorillaess.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

newbiemom said:


> If you like attending that church don't leave. However, I would speak to the woman who grabbed me. In a nice way thank her for her concern and prayer for you but inform her that her urgency alarmed you and though you appreciate it would prefer it not happen again.


I agree... some will acknowledge that they got carried away and they will apologize and correct themselves.    

But then there are others who will take this as fuel and get even more carried away.


----------



## Renovating (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the scriptural references. I guess I will just have to work at it, since it doesn't come naturally. ( not even at a pep rally )


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Thank you for the scriptural references. I guess I will just have to work at it, since it doesn't come naturally. ( not even at a pep rally )


Oh my goodness!   You are doing just fine!   Please forgive me for not touching on that part of your post.   I was addressing if it was scriptual to shout, which it is.   But it's not a sin if we do not shout.   

God says that we are to worship Him in Spirit and in Truth.   For anyone to have to work at shouting is not God's command or will for us.   

There is a time and a place for everything.  Some folks shout just to be shouting and they don't hear a word God is speaking to them.   I am just like you; I am very quiet because I choose to be still and listen to what God is speaking to me.     And there is scripture to back this up in Psalm 46:10  which says, "_Be still and know that I am God..."_ 

Authenticity... it's in your name; to be 'Authentic' to be real; to be the Spirit that God made you to be.   If you were not shouting out of rebellion or to be distant, that's different, but you are quiet because you are being lead of the Holy Spirit to be as God designed you to be.  

There are times when I may shout 'AMEN' because of something that rises up in my Spirit that God said and it leads me to shout praises to Him.   But most of the time, I am 'Still' and knowing that He is God.

Continue to be just as you are.  You have nothing to change or work at; God has already placed inside of you what to do, which is to yield to Him and not man nor worked up emotions.   

Always remember, we each have a 'call'.   Some are True Shouters and Some are True to being 'Still'.  Either way, those who are true will always stand out in His presence.   :Rose:  

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh,  'Peace is in the House'..


----------



## newbiemom (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Shimmie. When I attend church some pastors and congregations make me feel bad because I'm not a shouter. When I am in church and just recieving the word I am enjoying myself but I am not vocal. That is a nono in a lot of churches it seems.


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd move, too...and I have before. 

God touches us in many ways..some people shout, others don't. I enjoy clapping, praising, raising my hand and dancing. But some people can get overzealous.  No one should get hurt or even manhandled in church...that's when it's not of God but of flesh, IMHO. 



authenticitymanifesting said:


> Thanks for posting this, OP. I was wondering the same thing. It seems everyone at church shouts, but me. I praise and worship, but I'm just not a shouter. I want to know if there are any scriptures that imply that shouting praises is more pleasing in God's eyes. I've tried shouting before when the pastor says shout this or shout that, but it doesn't feel genuine.
> 
> I* don't neccessarily think they are crazy, because I know the Spirit touches us all in different ways. I probably would have found another seat when I came back from the restroom.*
> 
> I don't really see how notifying the pastor can help in this situation, because the people that you felt were overzealous would likely say that they can't help the way the Holy Spirit moves in their defense.


----------



## Laela (Oct 5, 2009)

Authenticity is what it is Shimmie... some _quiet_ people might be sitting there, looking pious and their heart may not be right with God, either.  I've been in that position before.

It's a fine line. 




Shimmie said:


> Oh my goodness! You are doing just fine! Please forgive me for not touching on that part of your post. I was addressing if it was scriptual to shout, which it is. But it's not a sin if we do not shout.
> 
> God says that we are to worship Him in Spirit and in Truth. For anyone to have to work at shouting is not God's command or will for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 5, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> God says that we are to worship Him in Spirit and in Truth. For anyone to have to work at shouting is not God's command or will for us.
> 
> *There is a time and a place for everything. Some folks shout just to be shouting and they don't hear a word God is speaking to them. I am just like you; I am very quiet because I choose to be still and listen to what God is speaking to me. And there is scripture to back this up in Psalm 46:10 which says, "Be still and know that I am God..." *
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie - I'm glad that you expounded on this.

Also, I personally think it's out of order when people shout and raise their voices when the Pastor delivers the word. How can people receive the message when everyone is loud and obnoxious!?!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Shimmie - I'm glad that you expounded on this.
> 
> *Also, I personally think it's out of order when people shout and raise their voices when the Pastor delivers the word. How can people receive the message when everyone is loud and obnoxious!*?!


 
   Ummmmmm, 'amen'.    

I totally agree with you on this.   There are some who shout when it is obviously not necessary to do so.    I understand the now and then' Wellll" and nods of Amens but some just go waaaaaaaaaayyyy to far to the extreme.   God can't get a word in edge-wise.   

Silence is golden and it's Wisdom.   :;yep:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 5, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> @ the bolded, I agree with this.  Although for the sake of covering all bases, I would still advise my Pastor of the incident. As you shared, I would have changed my seat as well. And many folks like this will get into denial and claim it was the 'Spirit' as their defense.
> 
> Shouting and giving God praise is definitely scriptual and it was also a command or an instruction from God for His people to 'Shout'; the shouts were either as a Praise unto Him or they were shouts which lead them unto victory.
> 
> ...


 
Amen!


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for this thread. It makes me feel better for being more of a _silent_ worshiper. I can barely shout at students lol.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 5, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Thank you for the scriptural references. I guess I will just have to work at it, since it doesn't come naturally. ( not even at a pep rally )


 
God wants sincere praise... if your's is chill then I'm sure he's ok with that


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen!


 
 _To everything there is a 'Season'.  _


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

Laela said:


> Authenticity is what it is Shimmie... some _quiet_ people might be sitting there, looking pious and their heart may not be right with God, either. I've been in that position before.
> 
> It's a fine line.


 
Fine it is, Laela...    I've been there too, Angel.   

BUT..........

I never did this   

   

  J/K


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

newbiemom said:


> Thanks Shimmie. When I attend church some pastors and congregations make me feel bad because I'm not a shouter. When I am in church and just recieving the word I am enjoying myself but I am not vocal. That is a nono in a lot of churches it seems.


 
I hear your heart on this.  But sometimes I wonder about why some who come out and don't remember the message?   


   Oops!  

But seriously, I enjoy praising God  and I do; and I've been known to give a few shouts here and there.  But I also enjoy 'hearing' the Word and learning what saith the Lord.   I would say that I am mostly a person who sits, listens and then the tears begin to flow and they are 'silent tears'.    

*Now for Clarity:  ** I'm not speaking against anyone who is being blessed by God and being released from something while in service.* 

This happens a lot, especially when the Holy Spirit is moving and ministering to people.  I definitely understand the response of cries and shouts at that time.  It's a release and *it is* of God.  The Holy Spirit is there and He is setting people free from a lot of burdens and heaviness of heart and soul.   

So many precious souls come to Church who are just plain hurting and they are hurting so deeply inside that they can't see or feel past the pain.   

Then suddenly, they begin to feel a release, because the Holy Spirit is moving the pain and the pressure out from the midst of their souls and inner being.   This is probably the first time in their lives that they've ever known themselves to be 'free' from the pain they've had to endure for so long and have lost all hope.   And with this release comes the tears, the loud cries, and the shouts of being set free.   

These Shouts are REAL and in true depth of one's spirit and soul.  And they are scriptual.  They are being set free from the strongholds that satan had them bound in for God only knows how long.  And they are now set free.  They have to cry out, otherwise the release will be hindered.  

So much goes on in people's lives and hearts and only God knows what each person needs to be set free and happy in this life.   

I just thank God for the 'balance' He gives us.  Those who are 'quiet' like you, me and many, many others.  And for those who give up a Mighty shout when the Holy Ghost is operating through them and not past them.  

When God is having His way, it all works out to give Him glory and in either response be it a shout or move of silence, there is no room for error.  :Rose:


----------



## Kutie85 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your concern. I did call my church today and security has been notified about the incident. She sits in the area every Sunday so me and my dad and security are going to speak to her next Sunday about it. I don't have anything against anyone feeling the spirit as long as I'm not disrespected in the process of it. I definitely have more of a quiet personality I'm more of a clapper not a shouter. But it doesn't mean I love God any less I just show it differently. My pastor often says don't be to cute to praise and shout and I end up feeling guilty sometimes. I just wouldn't want this to happen to anyone else especially if the person had a more serious health issue and someone tried to hold them hostage.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutie85 said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern. I did call my church today and security has been notified about the incident. She sits in the area every Sunday so me and my dad and security are going to speak to her next Sunday about it. I don't have anything against anyone feeling the spirit as long as I'm not disrespected in the process of it.
> 
> I definitely have more of a quiet personality I'm more of a clapper not a shouter. But it doesn't mean I love God any less I just show it differently. My pastor often says don't be to cute to praise and shout and I end up feeling guilty sometimes. I just wouldn't want this to happen to anyone else especially if the person had a more serious health issue and someone tried to hold them hostage.


 
I wish you all the best and don't allow that 'too cute' comment to condemn you.   I hear it all the time and my Pastor KNOWS I love God.   

Just be blessed and flow with the Holy Spirit.  Your Pastor knows your heart too, because the Holy Spirit will speak to him that you are one of God's soft and gentle 'feathers' who flow with the soft flow of the Holy Spirit.   :Rose: 

Keep this scripture close to your heart:

_And, behold, the LORD passed by, and a great and strong wind rent the mountains, and brake in pieces the rocks before the LORD; but the LORD was not in the wind: and after the wind an earthquake; but the LORD was not in the earthquake: _

_And after the earthquake a fire; but the LORD was not in the fire: and after the fire a *still small voice*_.  _And it was so, when Elijah heard it . . .  :Rose:
_
_I Kings 19:11-13_


----------



## Laela (Oct 6, 2009)

Dear Kutie,

I'm glad to see you took action; I apologize that your concern turned into a thread over styles of worship. This woman, IMHO, was out of order to keep you from going to the restroom -- and that was the issue. I'm glad things worked out for the best and your faith isn't shaken because of the action of one worshiper. 

God bless




Kutie85 said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern. I did call my church today and security has been notified about the incident. She sits in the area every Sunday so me and my dad and security are going to speak to her next Sunday about it. I don't have anything against anyone feeling the spirit as long as I'm not disrespected in the process of it. I definitely have more of a quiet personality I'm more of a clapper not a shouter. But it doesn't mean I love God any less I just show it differently. My pastor often says don't be to cute to praise and shout and I end up feeling guilty sometimes. I just wouldn't want this to happen to anyone else especially if the person had a more serious health issue and someone tried to hold them hostage.


----------



## Laela (Oct 6, 2009)

Stay blessed, Shimmie! 





Shimmie said:


> Fine it is, Laela...    I've been there too, Angel.
> 
> BUT..........
> 
> ...


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 6, 2009)

Some people just take it too far--sounds like that's what happened at your church and as for the woman that "got the holy ghost" and almost banged her head into yours--she knows better.

People don't go into a "trance" when they are praising God. They are fully-conscious and aware of what they are doing. They are choosing to praise God. No magical force takes over their body. They are still very much in control, so she really could've been more careful or gone into an area where she had more space.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 6, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Some people just take it too far--sounds like that's what happened at your church and as for the woman that "got the holy ghost" and almost banged her head into yours--she knows better.
> 
> People don't go into a "trance" when they are praising God. They are fully-conscious and aware of what they are doing. They are choosing to praise God. No magical force takes over their body. They are still very much in control, so she really could've been more careful or gone into an area where she had more space.



I agree with you for most cases but sometimes I don't know.

There have been a few times in my life where I was worshiping and I don't know how to explain it.. but it was like I was being immersed into light and the room felt like it was far away.  Once when I was a teenager that happened and I don't remember what I was doing or saying but after worship some people were looking at me funny (this wasn't a black church).    

I've sensed myself going into that realm  recently and I've held back because I was too self-conscious to fully let go erplexed  I wish I wasn't like that because I don't want to miss experiencing God's glory in any way.  God has been changing me though and I've been learning to shout with a loud voice even in my house... I used to be a whisperer only lol


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 6, 2009)

^^keep in mind that we are beings of free will

The Holy Spirit doesn't seek to control us in _any_ aspect of our lives and that includes worship and praise, furthermore how honoring or sincere would it be if "something else" was _making_ us do it and we weren't doing it because we _want_ to and or _choose_ to?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> *Some people just take it too far*--
> 
> sounds like that's what happened at your church and as for the woman that "got the holy ghost" and almost banged her head into yours--she knows better.
> 
> People don't go into a "trance" when they are praising God. They are fully-conscious and aware of what they are doing. They are choosing to praise God. No magical force takes over their body. They are still very much in control, so she really could've been more careful or gone into an area where she had more space.


 
I know...    They're out there doing stuff like this...  


Lady please don't lose your weave in my Bible...


----------



## Kutie85 (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol yeah her head did look like she was in a rock concert instead of a church service.


----------



## Raspberry (Oct 6, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> ^^keep in mind that we are beings of free will
> 
> The Holy Spirit doesn't seek to control us in _any_ aspect of our lives and that includes worship and praise, furthermore how honoring or sincere would it be if "something else" was _making_ us do it and we weren't doing it because we _want_ to and or _choose_ to?



True, I definitely hear you, the Holy Spirit is a gentleman. We have a lot of choice -in fact seems like genuine experiences in the Spirit don't come so easy that you just "catch it" on any given Sunday.  People I know who are deeply communing with the Spirit on a regular basis are ones who walk in daily humility and discipline and spend a lot of time before God.   Plus I don't believe the Spirit would ever move on anyone in such a way to cause them to physically bother someone or disrupt them from hearing the word.

A lot of women use church as an emotional release IMO.  A place where you can scream and shout off your frustrations and experience an emotional high.  That's no always a bad thing but things can get messy when the church experience is seen as recreational, something to be felt, rather than spiritual.

ETA: That rocker smiley has me laughin Shimmie, some folks really do be like that in church lol.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 6, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> True, I definitely hear you, *the Holy Spirit is a gentleman.* We have a lot of choice -in fact seems like genuine experiences in the Spirit don't come so easy that you just "catch it" on any given Sunday. .



I just have to share this somebody sent on Youtube because this thread reminded me of it.  It's just a little over the top..and funny to boot.  The only one I wonder about is the very first one where the guy jumps on the lady's shoulders lol.  The rest of the commentary, I just am not in the know to judge it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ESfXa78Rkg&feature=related


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Oct 7, 2009)

Whoooooo supergirl u said it... that is HUGE to me...

just control yourself! The spirit doesn't want to come into you and cause you to :hardslap: someone... or even  and pass out at the alter 

But seriously, there is a time and a place, some people need to remember that.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> True, I definitely hear you, the Holy Spirit is a gentleman. We have a lot of choice -in fact seems like genuine experiences in the Spirit don't come so easy that you just "catch it" on any given Sunday. People I know who are deeply communing with the Spirit on a regular basis are ones who walk in daily humility and discipline and spend a lot of time before God. Plus I don't believe the Spirit would ever move on anyone in such a way to cause them to physically bother someone or disrupt them from hearing the word.
> 
> A lot of women use church as an emotional release IMO. A place where you can scream and shout off your frustrations and experience an emotional high. That's no always a bad thing but things can get messy when the church experience is seen as recreational, something to be felt, rather than spiritual.
> 
> *ETA: That rocker smiley has me laughin Shimmie, some folks really do be like that in church lol*.


 
 It reminds me of the dance on the Islands called the "Dutty Wine'. ..    That dance will give you whiplash!   

You know what's funny?   The children who imitate their parents or actually their grandmothers in Church.      

I taught the babies (pre-school and kindergarten) in our Christian School, also in Sunday School, and when we'd have our  "Praise and Worship' and Prayer time with the children, it was all I could do to keep from falling out laughing at them immulate their family members in Church.   They were sooooooo funny and so cute.      

We had a prayer circle with the Children and we would have them to pray for the person (child) next to them, and it was adorable to hear their hearts pour out for each other.    But one of my students took the floor.  I mean the shout and Hallleluia's .... and whenever we'd have some of the more lively praise music on, some of these little children literally took off.       And these were BABIES....   Little children.    They were too funny and yet so adorable.   

But it goes to show that it's a 'learned' behaviour and that many of these precious people in Church are doing what they've wtinessed others doing and it becomes more of a tradition and an imitation, and an 'assumption' of what's of the Holy Spirit,  than the actual move of the Holy Spirit through them.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 7, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> It reminds me of the dance on the Islands called the "Dutty Wine'. ..  That dance will give you whiplash!
> 
> You know what's funny? The children who imitate their parents or actually their grandmothers in Church.
> 
> ...


 

I can only imagine the little children imitating their folks..... 

My cousins and I as children used to imitate the people in my grandparents' church...LOL. My granny used to say keep playing with the Lord and ya'll are going to "catch it" for real .

I agree that most of it is learned behavior. 

I was at this one church and people starting shouting. Well, it was this white man there and he couldn't do the two-step shout. So he went up to the altar and did a cart-wheel and a back-flip . I just knew that he was going to be escorted to his seat. But the Pastor got up and said: Yeah, that's right...Let it out! When the praises go up, the blessings come down. I was sitting there like oh my...lawd ham mercy.


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 7, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> True, I definitely hear you, the Holy Spirit is a gentleman. We have a lot of choice -in fact seems like genuine experiences in the Spirit don't come so easy that you just "catch it" on any given Sunday.  People I know who are deeply communing with the Spirit on a regular basis are ones who walk in daily humility and discipline and spend a lot of time before God.   Plus I don't believe the Spirit would ever move on anyone in such a way to cause them to physically bother someone or disrupt them from hearing the word.
> 
> A lot of women use church as an emotional release IMO.  A place where you can scream and shout off your frustrations and experience an emotional high.  That's no always a bad thing but things can get messy when the church experience is seen as recreational, something to be felt, rather than spiritual.
> 
> ETA: That rocker smiley has me laughin Shimmie, some folks really do be like that in church lol.



I could not have said this better myself.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> I can only imagine the little children imitating their folks.....
> 
> *My cousins and I as children used to imitate the people in my grandparents' church...LOL. *
> 
> ...


 
 Oh My Goodness!   We must have the same grandparents or family members.    My grandmother (my mom's mom) would always tell us that!   

But it never stopped us....    

And I STILL cannot do the Shout Dance....   

and I'm a Dance major.   

I cannot 'catch' that rhythm with my feet.    I just stand there and clap.


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 7, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> I was at this one church and people starting shouting. Well, it was this white man there and he couldn't do the two-step shout. *So he went up to the altar and did a cart-wheel and a back-flip *. I just knew that he was going to be escorted to his seat. But the Pastor got up and said: Yeah, that's right...Let it out! When the praises go up, the blessings come down. I was sitting there like oh my...lawd ham mercy.



Please.....tell me you are lying!!! That made me bust out laughing just now! I know that I would have cracked up at church if I saw this and then  after the Pastor okayed it.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 7, 2009)

Duchesse said:


> Please*.....tell me you are lying!!!* That made me bust out laughing just now! I know that I would have cracked up at church if I saw this and then  after the Pastor okayed it.


 
I am not lying....this truly happened! And that church airs on TBN every Sunday...

I enjoyed the praise and worship but that cart-wheel and back-flip was too much for me.


----------



## Laela (Oct 7, 2009)

what da....??


 wow... that reminds me of a Youtube video of the African guy dancing in Church like MJ..  

Oh well, some folks just get a bit _happier _that most. LOL!



PinkPebbles said:


> I am not lying....this truly happened! And that church airs on TBN every Sunday...
> 
> I enjoyed the praise and worship but that cart-wheel and back-flip was too much for me.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Oct 7, 2009)

Laela said:


> what da....??
> 
> 
> wow... that reminds me of a Youtube video of the African guy dancing in Church like MJ..
> ...


 
Yes, now I'm starting to think about my granny's favorite song by Shirley Ceasar....the one where she tells the story about the guy who they wouldn't let shout in the church. And she said John (I think that's his name in the song) said hold my Mule...and John started shouting...

Girl, that's my granny's song....Hold my Mule .


----------



## Renovating (Oct 7, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Yes, now I'm starting to think about my granny's favorite song by Shirley Ceasar....the one where she tells the story about the guy who they wouldn't let shout in the church. And she said John (I think that's his name in the song) said hold my Mule...and John started shouting...
> 
> Girl, that's my granny's song....Hold my Mule .


 
Shirley Ceasar makes you think when she uses those anecdotes, like in the _Mama_ song and _No Charge (I think those are her songs too. If not, sorry  )_.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2009)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Shirley Ceasar makes you think when she uses those anecdotes, like in the _Mama_ song and _No Charge (I think those are her songs too. If not, sorry  )_.


 
I love her songs.   She was a guest at our Church during one of our campmeetings and she ministered....I mean she ministered.    Seeing her on TV does nothing compared to seeing her in real life.  

She's a beautiful woman of God.   And she doesn't age.  She looks beautiful in person.   Beautiful eyes, and her skin is ageless.    Both her inner and outer contenence is beautiful.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 7, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Yes, now I'm starting to think about my granny's favorite song by Shirley Ceasar....the one where she tells the story about the guy who they wouldn't let shout in the church. And she said John (I think that's his name in the song) said hold my Mule...and John started shouting...
> 
> Girl, that's my granny's song....Hold my Mule .


 
Oh my goodness!   That's a Hallmark in my family.   _"Hold My Mule"!_ 

Ladies you are bringing up some good memories up in here.   We're having our own Church.     

_I just gotta get the rhythm with the shout dance.... :_lol:


----------



## Laela (Oct 8, 2009)

Your Granny KNOWS.... lol...

_*Hold My Mule*_ is no joke...  very powerful song. 

I grew up on Shirley Ceasar..and now at my age, I see she STILL looks the same as she did years ago on her albums. She's an amazing Woman of God. Just amazing.... My favorite song by her EVER ... is "No Charge". Brings tears to my eyes every time I hear it...  







PinkPebbles said:


> Yes, now I'm starting to think about my granny's favorite song by Shirley Ceasar....the one where she tells the story about the guy who they wouldn't let shout in the church. And she said John (I think that's his name in the song) said hold my Mule...and John started shouting...
> 
> Girl, that's my granny's song....Hold my Mule .


----------



## Laela (Oct 8, 2009)

That's definitely a praise break song...  
Folks can lose a wig or two.... 





Shimmie said:


> Oh my goodness!   That's a Hallmark in my family.   _"Hold My Mule"!_
> 
> Ladies you are bringing up some good memories up in here.   We're having our own Church.
> 
> _I just gotta get the rhythm with the shout dance.... :_lol:


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 8, 2009)

^^^Girl, we have a gospel artist that attends my church. She is a beautiful woman that loves her some Jesus! She will sing Amazing Grace sometimes before the Word and she almost shouted her wig off one time after she sang and that sista wasn't stuttin' that wig either! It was a beautiful wig--didn't even know she was wearing one until I almost witnessed it come off!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> ^^^Girl, we have a gospel artist that attends my church. She is a beautiful woman that loves her some Jesus! She will sing Amazing Grace sometimes before the Word and she almost shouted her wig off one time after she sang and
> 
> *that sista wasn't stuttin' that wig*
> 
> either! It was a beautiful wig--didn't even know she was wearing one until I almost witnessed it come off!


 
  @ "Stuttin'...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 8, 2009)

Someone sent this to me on FB....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMzwAEI56-4

I may not understand what he/she is saying, but I KNOW that baby is talking about Jesus!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Someone sent this to me on FB....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMzwAEI56-4
> 
> I may not understand what he/she is saying, but I KNOW that baby is talking about Jesus!!!


 
Sis..... He is A.D.O.R.E.A.B.L.E ! ! !     

He's preachin'.     Sis... I'm laughing so hard with tears in my eyes.  He's doing what he sees his family do.   Oh my goodness gracious!  

He's so cute!  and so serious!  

Sis, I was just sharing in a few posts above in this thread about how some of my little students used to immulate their family members when praising God.   This confirms it.    

Our Children are paying attention.  We may not think so, but they are truly paying full attention to what we do and say.   

And Sis... see how he's walking back and forth behind the podium?  He's got the pattern and the mannerisms and the 'points' down to a science.  This baby is so adorable, preaching in a 'Huggie' (or a Pamper).  

Totally adorable.   I'll tell you what.  If our babies can imitate these hoods and rappers, then how much more follow in like manner preaching Jesus! 


Praise Him!  Praise Jesus!  From the mouth of 'Babes'.  Let the children lead.   

Thanks so much for sharing this.  I love it!   

Check this baby out... Another adorable preacher!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WITXbXvhv7k&NR=1


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 8, 2009)

Girl, I was so amazed at how comfortable he was with the microphone!!!  I mean, he was passing it right to left and left to right with absolutely NO PROBLEM!!!  He handled that mike like he knew what he was doing and it amazed me.





Shimmie said:


> Sis..... He is A.D.O.R.E.A.B.L.E ! ! !
> 
> He's preachin'.     Sis... I'm laughing so hard with tears in my eyes.  He's doing what he sees his family do.   Oh my goodness gracious!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Girl, I was so amazed at how comfortable he was with the microphone!!! I mean, he was passing it right to left and left to right with absolutely NO PROBLEM!!! He handled that mike like he knew what he was doing and it amazed me.


 
This is such a blessing.   Because 'Why Not'?  Why not let the children preach?   Better than being poisoned with the foolish rudiments of this world.   You can tell that this baby is enclosed with the Word around him.  

God bless him.... 

"A cccchhhh,  A chemmmmm'  Achemmmmm' '   that's what it sounds like he's saying.   But that's okay.  The Holy Spirit will manisfest the word of God with power....

"Achhemmmmmmmmm"         Praise God, forever!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 8, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> This is such a blessing.   Because 'Why Not'?  Why not let the children preach?   Better than being poisoned with the foolish rudiments of this world.   You can tell that this baby is enclosed with the Word around him.
> 
> God bless him....
> 
> ...


I totally agree _*"And said unto him, Hearest thou what these say? And Jesus saith unto them, Yea; have ye never read, Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings thou hast perfected praise?" *_ Matthew 21:16 KJV

The praise of the innocent child is the perfection of praise!  Hallelujah!

And on that note, I say "Achhemmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I totally agree _*"And said unto him, Hearest thou what these say? And Jesus saith unto them, Yea; have ye never read, Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings thou hast perfected praise?" *_Matthew 21:16 KJV
> 
> The praise of the innocent child is the perfection of praise! Hallelujah!
> 
> And on that note, I say "Achhemmmmmmmmmmm"


 
YEEEESSSSSSS!!!!  *That's the scripture!*    Praise God!  

Jesus said, "Have ye never read......."     

I'm ...... gonna....preach!   _ "Have ye never read.........."_ 

Wooooooo !


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 8, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> YEEEESSSSSSS!!!!  *That's the scripture!*    Praise God!
> 
> Jesus said, "Have ye never read......."
> 
> ...


Amen....preach, sister!!!!

"Achemmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"

Whoo-hoo!!!!


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Those babies!  

And they are so comfortable with it too!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 9, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> You know what's funny? The children who imitate their parents or actually their grandmothers in Church.
> 
> I taught the babies (pre-school and kindergarten) in our Christian School, also in Sunday School, and when we'd have our "Praise and Worship' and Prayer time with the children, it was all I could do to keep from falling out laughing at them immulate their family members in Church. They were sooooooo funny and so cute.
> 
> We had a prayer circle with the Children and we would have them to pray for the person (child) next to them, and it was adorable to hear their hearts pour out for each other. But one of my students took the floor. I mean the shout and Hallleluia's .... and whenever we'd have some of the more lively praise music on, some of these little children literally took off.  And these were BABIES....  Little children. They were too funny and yet so adorable.


 


PinkPebbles said:


> I was at this one church and people starting shouting. Well, it was this white man there and he couldn't do the two-step shout. So he went up to the altar and did a cart-wheel and a back-flip . I just knew that he was going to be escorted to his seat. But the Pastor got up and said: Yeah, that's right...Let it out! When the praises go up, the blessings come down. I was sitting there like oh my...lawd ham mercy.


 
I did not expect to come in this thread and leave laughing!  That rocker head is killing me!  And the cartwheel backflip....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 9, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> I did not expect to come in this thread and leave laughing!  That rocker head is killing me!  And the cartwheel backflip....


 

It's funny because it's TRUE....    We've actually been a witness to it.     

Did you see this baby, that Nice and Wavy posted.  He is adorable and on fire!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMzwAEI56-4


----------



## Laela (Oct 12, 2009)

That little baby in the white outfit is definitely preaching..  he's too cute!

Have you guys seen this 2-year-old girl sing "Our Father?"

Zoei sings the Lord's Prayer










Shimmie said:


> This is such a blessing.   Because 'Why Not'?  Why not let the children preach?   Better than being poisoned with the foolish rudiments of this world.   You can tell that this baby is enclosed with the Word around him.
> 
> God bless him....
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 12, 2009)

Laela said:


> That little baby in the white outfit is definitely preaching..  he's too cute!
> 
> Have you guys seen this 2-year-old girl sing "Our Father?"
> 
> Zoei sings the Lord's Prayer


 
The Holy Spirit is indeed 'seeded' in our children.  Praise God!  

This is beautiful and adorable... thanks so much Laela... :Rose:


----------

